# Dream Horse



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My haflinger Toby of course!


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

pretty!!


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Is Toby adorable or what?!


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

He is very handsome!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My loves: 

Norman









Victor









Reba isn't mine, but she's my favorite girl. =)


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

Hey - Norman can come visit my pastures anytime.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

I love the name Norman for a horse. Haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Right now, this is my dream guy (if only he was a different color, I hate grays LOL)









But I'll have to see what Rafe is like when he's grown. If he keeps his momma's temperment and doesn't get too big, he may end up my new main man and Dobe might get to retire LOL.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

This was my "dream horse" until he passed away last year...I miss him emmensely...

Pride









And these are two of my babie's now...

Flicka is so much like Pride was in temperment it's down right scarey!!! She's got a way's to go before she's as good a trail horse as he was though...






And this is Blue...he isn't "mine"; I am training him for the school I've been working at...he is one of those horses that's easy to become fond of; he learns quickly, and loves being around 'his humans'.


----------



## mswp27 (Nov 6, 2009)

mom2pride: I'm so sorry for your loss. He looks like he was a sweetheart


----------



## WesternKindaGurl48 (Mar 8, 2009)

My boy Prince =)


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

my best friend for 8 years  Whiskeys helped me in so many ways over the years and im sure she'll continue to help me in years to come, i love this little lady so much


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I would have to say my current horse is my dream horse. Majic is a 15 year old Anglo-Arab that I do dressage with and am now dabbling in jumping with. 





































I have a million pictures of him....but I will attempt to restrain myself


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

My dream horse . . . definately Spirit 








But I must say, I am in LOVE with Gypsy Vanners!! I've wanted ever since my friend introduced me to the breed <3


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Lots of beautiful horses!


----------



## LoveMyDrummerBoy (Nov 5, 2009)

Truly everything I could have ever dreamed of, My mister Drummer Boy


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

a paint


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

My girl Liberty of course !!!


























but i wouldnt mind owning these


----------



## bradels (Feb 1, 2011)

All so lovely horses


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

After 30 years, I OWN my dream horse.
Sweet Night ( Cole) 4 yo american saddlebred.


----------



## Fourpaws (Jan 29, 2010)

my dream horse is already in my life i just need to convince my parents to buy her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

This was my dream horse. I had to lay him to rest after 21 years of being together. There will never be another like him.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> This was my dream horse. I had to lay him to rest after 21 years of being together. There will never be another like him.


I had one like that. I didnt think there would be another either. I was wrong he was just the first gift I was given. I have one just like he was when I got him....reincarnation...idk,maybe. Dont give up.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

My Dream horse is Destiny my new horse. she is so sweet i just got her.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Bay pintoloosa mare Maggie: I should of asked to lease her. Now she is gone forever.  I regret not doing it every single day.

















I don't even have a good picture of her.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

SaddleDragon said:


> I had one like that. I didnt think there would be another either. I was wrong he was just the first gift I was given. I have one just like he was when I got him....reincarnation...idk,maybe. Dont give up.



I already have my second in a lifetime, but he's nothing like the guy I lost. Not the same color, breed, or even temperament. 

I don't love him the same way, but that's okay. He's a completely different horse, and I never wanted or even expected to replace Conny. 

JJ can't have the place in my heart that belonged to Conny, but he has his own. He's helped heal me more than any other horse since Conny's death.


----------



## mistygirl (May 13, 2010)

^she's got such beautiful eyes


----------



## Hrsegirl (Mar 16, 2010)

I have to say I have both my dream horses right now. But I do miss our old stud we used to have. We had to sell him due to moving off the farm. He was the greatest horse. This picture was taken probably 5 Years ago.








Here are my other two furry kids...
Cherokee 








Smokey my beautiful girl








Cherokee showing off...








And then Smokey being fast...


----------



## wildberryxX3 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hmmm.  

Right now, I Love my boy George. He doesn't have the best conformation or greatest looks, but I absolutely couldn't ask for a better horse in mind. He tries SO hard, and has really started to become quite affectionate with lots of love and hay. He had a rough past, so its nice knowing that a good horse can come through it all. 


















Though, I have to say, my "heart horse" was an Arabian I leased for two years. I am only 17, so maybe another horse will come along later in my life, but in my 17 years, this horse made the biggest difference in my life. His name was Tony.  He was a crazy, nervous, spaz, and wreck all the time, but I loved him, none the less.












And just for funzies. I would LOVE to own this mare. I rode her in a show back in October. She was a hot mess, and I only had 2 days to get her into shape for a dressage test. Boy, did she pull through! She was wonderful to work with (now that I look back and realize how anxious I had to have been making her because of my own nerves!  ) Plus, Friesians are my favorite. First picture (red shirt) was near the end of our schooling day number 2! Not too shabby for a mare that took off with me the first time I rode her because of separation anxiety.. :wink: Next two were show day. Last picture was after the test. I was SO relieved. Warming up that day, she wouldn't cooperate. (My nerves were BAD!) We couldn't trot a straight line in or make a circle. But we pulled through and got a first place! I love that mare.. haha! Only mare I have ever REALLY liked!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

There is a friesian horse breeding facility in my area. I wish they would hand me one of their gorgeous horses! 

Vinnie is my wonderful boy. This was him as a youngster w/ trainer in Texas:









This is CT, a horse I am planning to hunt/jump/event with:









As far as fantasy horses go:
Khapur Khopi would suffice, or any really nice arab/half arab sport horse:









Or perhaps any super-talented TB or WB!


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Zee is without a doubt my dream horse. The first time I saw him when I moved to this barn, I thought, "wow, someday I wish I could have a horse like that!" He's a 17H chestnut Hanoverian, my dream... He is also the sweetest, most lovable thing I could hope for, and has a HUGE personality. I can't think of a single horse I would ever trade him for.


----------



## Haylee (Feb 2, 2011)

My boy Cody


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Here is a description of my dream horse (I have name included ) 

Rocky, or Rocket Boy is a pure black welsh gelding. He has a star. He has lots of show experience. He has been showed by little kids to adults. He is very well behaved in the ring. He is calm. He has hunter/jumper experience and will go in any direction you take him. He is calm and gentle and has a puppy dog personality. He is a coming 5 year old but acts like a experienced 14 year old QH. He has very fancy gaits. His walk is quick and pretty. When he trots he snaps his legs up under him and struts his stuff. When he canters he flows across the arena like your riding a cloud. He will canter around the arena and stay on the rail. He has won many ribbons in pleasure classes, command, and even bareback. He is very easy going and will barrel race or jump barrels. He will turn out with any horse and never bucks, kicks, squeals, ect. at other horse. He is a true sweetheart.

My dream horse! And longest post ever~ LOL


----------

